

Ask HN: Thank you note after startup interview? - gs7

Is it common&#x2F;expected to send a thank you note after an interview at a startup? I&#x27;ve always regarded sending (and receiving) them a waste of time because they&#x27;re more fluff than anything, though I understand they&#x27;re more important in traditional business environments. What&#x27;s the etiquette with tech startups? And if you don&#x27;t send one, does that reflect poorly on you or may lead to not getting hired? Thanks for your insights.
======
patio11
Send one. Social lubricants are not fluff -- society is an actual thing. In
this particular case, it is a thing which can be appeased by a trivial amount
of effort which has no conceivable downside and a six figure upside.

"Hey $BOB,

Thanks for taking the time to meet with me yesterday. I really enjoyed our
conversation. I'm very excited about the opportunity to work with you and the
team. Let me know if you have any questions.

Regards,

$YOU"

------
stevewepay
It's definitely not common these days to send a thank you note. It used to be
a lot more common 20+ years ago but these days, it's pretty uncommon from my
experience.

But I don't think there's anything wrong with sending a very brief, succinct
thank you email to your interviewer(s). And in one case, someone I know got a
job at Cisco because she sent a well-written thank you letter to the
interviewer, because it put her in their minds before they decided among 10
similarly-qualified candidates. Keep it short and on point, with maybe one
sentence about something they mentioned when talking with you. There is
definitely an art to writing a 2-4 sentence, non-awkward email.

Personally I think a hand-written note would be weird, I wouldn't do it.

~~~
wikwocket
If it is no longer common to do this, you have the potential to stand out all
the more for performing this social courtesy.

This is not one of those things like wearing a suit to a shorts-and-sandals
startup, where they say "Oh what a dweeb, he's totally a not a culture fit
here." No one thinks badly of sending a simple thank you note. Don't write
them a love letter or anything, but spend the 2 minutes to write a sincere
custom note, and snail mail it if possible, or email it otherwise.

------
zhte415
I have interviewed for hundreds of positions and have never received a thank
you letter.

I would consider a hire at a grade higher, given they're grasping what in
hindsight would be basic relationship building skills. I would consider
recommending the candidate to a friend if they were otherwise unsuccessful.

But don't be insidious. You're cultivating a relationship and have already met
in person, not selling a connection via LinkedIn.

A simple message is fine, written semi-formally. If I was interviewing for a
party on the beach 'Hey Dude!' might work, but I'm not, I'm interviewing for a
serious job that involves serious decisions and some level of tact. 'Hey
Dude!' doesn't do that.

Nor does 'pls' or 'thx' as it leads me to assume someone is so busy with their
life attending interviews they're too busy to type 'e' 'a' or 'n' and would
not be interested in a further job to add to their schedule.

Sending more than one mail may also imply a level of desperation. If having
heard nothing for a week perhaps the interviewer doesn't share your level of
conscientiousness and their position best skipped for someone able to reply to
emails.

I also wouldn't handwrite it, unless a physical personal touch was make-or-
break.

I doubt any hiring manager would not smile seeing a short proactive message in
their inbox the day after an interview.

[I did receive, at the end of the interview, an invite to a Halloween party.
She became a fantastic member of the team. I don't recommend Halloween party
invites a solid interviewee strategy, however.]

------
drincruz
I, personally, always send one; especially if I am considering taking the job
even after the interview. I feel like it shows my interest in the company.

~~~
thaumasiotes
By email? Or do you send a physical note?

~~~
drincruz
Right, this is all email. I don't think I've ever sent a physical note.

------
hazzajay
Definitely send a hand-written one. Mark Suster wrote on twitter once that he
appreciates hand-written thank-you letters from other investors, founders and
employees!

~~~
vinay427
By hand-written, do you mean physically hand-written or a hand-composed non-
canned email?

~~~
hazzajay
Hand-written!

